# How do you make an "Infinite" symbol?



## Ulises Victoria (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello all.

Just as you make four or six diagonal cuts and inserts to make a Celtic Knot, does any of you have any idea what cuts to make to have a vertical "Infinite" symbol (or a figure 8 if you wish) on a pen's body? 

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## plantman (Oct 17, 2015)

Ulises Victoria said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Just as you make four or six diagonal cuts and inserts to make a Celtic Knot, does any of you have any idea what cuts to make to have a vertical "Infinite" symbol (or a figure 8 if you wish) on a pen's body?
> 
> Thank you all in advance.



Ulises; Infinite is represented by a small letter h written upside down and backwards. To put this on a pen I would use a scroll saw to inlay the letter into my blank using contrasting colors. It can also be done by segmenting and careful cutting of the blank. The figure 8 can be done simply by drilling two holes through your blank and filling with a contrasting color and than drill two smaller holes in the center of these holes and filling.    Jim  S


----------



## J Michael (Oct 17, 2015)

FWIW, the Greek letter "mu" *μ *is the symbol for a micron - the symbol for infinity is a sideways figure 8 - ∞


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 17, 2015)

It is basically a cetic knot but you only cut twice. One on each opposite sides. Vary the angle of the cut and the length varies. 

Here is an article from the library that shows this. See the last photo. If you want the symbol lengthwise in the blank you would need to do some fancy segmenting or get an inlay kit.

http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/celticknot.pdf


Happy turning.


----------

